
Ask HN: Situation: Startup team of contractors, customer wants to visit office? - nahom1
Hi all,
So most of our team of 8, in made up of contractors working remotely. We had mentioned that we are a team of 10 (8 contractors + 2 co-founders) in one of our calls (hadn&#x27;t specified that they were contractors), now the client is insisting on meeting in our office.<p>How should we handle the situation?
======
cimmanom
Meet in your office. Or if you don’t have an office because you’re all remote,
tell them that in clear terms and offer to meet at the client’s choice of 1)
the client’s office; 2) a Starbucks; 3) a rented office in a coworking space
(some will rent by the hour or day).

Not sure I understand what the problem is here.

